# Anyone ever tried those slick tricks??



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

Do they really leave a good blood trail??


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

first year using them this year. I absolutily loved them, shot 4 does and a buck with them, and even shot 2 does with the same broadhead, they sharpen up to brand new!!

I would recommend 100%. As for the blood trail, I didn't have to track any of my deer, watched all of them fall within 20-75 yds in front of me. but the blood trail was there.

I loved em, and I would assume anyone who's used them, would agree

good luck with em

Tator


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

tator

how did they fly in comparison with your field points?


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

I really like them I have taken 6 deer so far with them with very good results. They fly better than about any thing out there and the cost is lower than most.

mark


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Kase, to be honest with you, I never ever practiced with my new slicktricks. I bought them day before season and put them on right away. But apparently I didn't need practice, they flew exactly how I needed them too. They must fly almost identical to my field points cuz I have double pass throughs on all my deer this year, and hit them where it counts.

I won't buy another broadhead until something magic comes out

my .02

Tator


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I like to take atleast one of the broadheads and shoot them a bunch of times to see exactly how they fly with comparison. Im gonna have to try these. Tator, must have had a lot of trust in the product.....


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

they make replacement blades for the slick tricks also.

mark


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i might have to try them this fall. i'd like to shoot something a little more inexpensive than what i am shooting now. now i'm shooting crossfires simply because i know they will fly exactly like my field points and that's what's most important to me...that and durability.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

the first year i used ST's i shot three deer with the same broadhead, I pulled the blades cleaned and sharpened them that was all.

Mark


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have taken three does with slick tricks. None of them went further than 25yards after the shot. The only one that didn't leave a good blood trail was the one that hit a bone on the way in and then there was no exit hole, hence no blood trail. I still found her within 25 yards in the dark just because I knew where she would go.
The guy that turned me onto slick tricks, and bow hunting in general, has taken many world class deer and a New Mexico elk with them. It is the only broadhead I will use!!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I tried the Crossfires last year because I heard that they were supposed to fly like field points(thanks Brett and Kase :beer: ), and I found that they did not fly like my field points.

You guys sold me on the Slik Tricks though. I'll have to try them out, if they don't fly like fields, than I'll know it is my shooting skills.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Fisk...you gotta listen to your mentors


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

Fisk...lesson one...tune your bow :lol:.......i'm jk. those heads agree with my setup


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

We got a couple comedians here. Guys, don't quit your day jobs. :lol:


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

ok I guess Ill have to try them lol to find out for my self. I went to slicktrick.net and looked at there trophy room and WOW they must work.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I heard you only shoot big bucks with these broadheads too!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

:rollin:

mine seem to be attracted to basket rack 4x4's


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

haha, this year's slick tricks only like 130 or bigger


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Mine have only worked for does........So far. I have passed some 3 x 3 and 4 x 4's though!!!!


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

djleye and tator

you guys must be using these heads wrong. one of the break through features of the slick trick was that you only kill trophy caliber animals with them. this is what makes them so awesome


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

well what the heck

:lol: do you screw your broadheads in all the way so they are tight???? or do you leave them a 1/2 turn loose??? maybe I am doing something wrong....


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

yeah tator, we're gonna have to figure this out...they have to be tight, but not too tight. also, you have place them in order in your quiver in the same order that you screwed the head on. this is a very important step if you only wanna kill trophy deer.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

tator, we'll have to work on this next year because i'm in the same predicament


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I may need to be an apprentice to a skilled broadhead mounter for this upcoming year and learn the tricks of the trade............I'll pay somebody to teach me how to mount broadheads AND mount them to your quiver in the correct order.

any takers????

I need the luck (skill)


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

lol...i think there is a few professional broadhead screwers around. the same guys are experts on arrow placement in the quivers. i'll see if i can find some info on any in the area.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

:lol:

professional broadhead screwer's are tough to come by


----------

